# LGB Loco' Speed--LGB 2085D Mallet, 2 Mogul & Tender 2219S & 25192S



## RUDYSMALLET (Feb 7, 2011)

Hi Folks,

I just finished my Inside Layout " Dog Bone" Laid out in curves and Straights tracks in my Family Room to the Formal Dining and Formal.
At last finally made the Geometry almost tailored to where trains and Cars will not collide. At lot of trial and adjustment with shorts tracks
to smoothen the Layout. I wish I can do it with a CADD system to eliminate the guess Work. Is there a Free software out there with the
standard format of the LGB tracks and switches or turn out. 

Here are my LGB Locomotive:

*LGB 2085D Mallet (2 Motor)* Very Nice Locomotive with no shoe pick up but all 6 wheel pickup ?


*LGB 2219S Steam Mogul and Tender Pensylvannia (1 Motor) nice lookin train also and sound not as sharp as the LGB 25192S

*
*LGB 25192S Steam Mogul and Tender C&S (1 Motor) Nice Looking Train with very sharp sound and Whistle and Bell. (more like digital to me)

*

Running Analog with Bridgewerk 15SR 15 amp.
set at Half way Limit of the trottle.
Using Momentum switch, Pretty good for slow start and slow stopping.

I hope to Run on DCC later.

Here is my situation, 

I run all 3 trains with pulling 3 -4 cars all together, Plenty of Room to Roll all 3 , But The LGB 2219S seems to run Faster, 2nd is the LGB Mallet, 3rd slowest is the LGB 25192S.
I have to stop and space them with the LGB 25192S to keep them Bumping to one another.

Why is the LGB 2519S seems to be a slow starter, It seems to be needing more Trottle to speed up and catch up the speed of the other 2 

If I have to push the trottle more than Half way, these Trains will be Flying. LOL... I think a Normal speed is plenty for to enjoy all 3 running together, It is sure a very nice to watch.
Any experience on them trains or is there anything I need to know about my Trains.


I read about DCC, I see Brand out there like MAssoth, Zimo, ESU, NCE. If I have to step up to DCC, what is the best for this Model. Any suggestions....

Thanks for the time for response,
Rudy


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

The motor in both moguls is much the same. Older Mogul (2219S) uses track power tied directly to the motor, newer moguls have a DC board with an input diode bridge which gives a voltage drop. So these will never match in speed. Plus, all moguls have an idler gear and 46 mm wheels. 

Parts print does show the 25192 with the same board as the 2019, but sometimes LGB updated the electronics and did not document the change. 

So, if both moguls have the same internal board, then either the motors perform differently, or the slower mogul is out of quarter creating a false load and slowing it down. 

Could be interesting to take a current measurement with both moguls to see if there is a difference. 

2085 has a direct track to motor power connection, idler gears, but smaller wheels (36mm). 

So, it will not match the speed of either mogul.


----------



## RUDYSMALLET (Feb 7, 2011)

I measured the wheels and you are correct about the number on wheel diameter. I printed the schematics and you are right again about the 
Motor being driven directly from tracks and DC board.

*Is there an advantage with direct motor pickup than compare to DC board or vice versa?*

The LGB 25192 must be the Newest model. 

*What is the next step on this Project to enjoy it more than trying to stop and distance them to eliminate collision?*
Any Advice...


I like the Mallet with the Video's I have seen in You Tube.

*I have read and seen DCC, But I am no Expert. I like the ESU control video where hobbyist are using I-touch Cab application, 
But of course I saw NCE remote also that uses conventional wireless. Is there anyone out there who are in this project stage.* 
*I have seen Zimo and Massoth too. among these Brand, any Good advice. * *If I have to get to the Next level, I am sure this hobby will be costing, But I am halfway there and just making sure I get there in reasonable advice.*



Here is another curiuos question:

Will switches make the job for making all locomotive doing stop and to maintain distance, 
Isn't switches be monitored too by LGB boxes flipping buttons, I am not good with switches yet,

Or going too DCC will be much better investment to make and control lomotive speeds and be Hands On .
the way I understand that DCC will control all lomotive speed----How is this done, Any good laymans expalnation..

I am enjoying this site, Thanks for your Response,

Rudy


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I would call Axel at Train-Li and also the gentleman at Massoth USA, and ask what the options and costs to add DCC would be. Normally, I would do these things myself with any DCC decoder of my choice, but I sense you may want a solution that "plugs into" the existing connectors on your LGB. 

You can definitely do everything you could imagine and more with DCC, speed matching is very simple. 

You can use ANY DCC system, normally I say, pick the one whose throttle you like the best, because all can do whatever you want. 

Find people/clubs where you can get a bit of hands on. 

You do NOT have to buy a German system to run your locos, by the way! 

Greg


----------



## Axel Tillmann (Jan 10, 2008)

Rudy:

I am more than happy to discuss all the options you have going forward. This can work from simple EPL style switching and block mechanisms to upgrading to DCC. The later I only recommend if there are firm plans where to go from here - of course unless money is no object.

Normally I advise poeple for the right strategy depending on their current and future desires. The goal is to avoid too much "double" spending. The information might be exceeding what I can type here, because this should be an interactive approach. I cna be reached at 508-529-9166 (Train-LI-USA).

Going back to the irignal question. The 2019S is one of the oldest Moguls and is has a primitive circuit board. But more importantly it might still have the old Buehler motor where I suspect that its performacne curve is different from the current Buehler motors. And it doesn't take much for the trains to start to run into each other. Of course wth a good DCC decoder in the engine and of course DCC operation all these valaues can be adjusted.

Whenever you have time we can dive into the details.


----------

